# We Have Reached A Plateau



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola, fellow birders! 

We just got our first birdie on Thursday evening. At first he was scared and hung out in a corner all night. By Friday morning he sat on his perch and was hanging out on his food and water bowls eating and drinking. He also began singing, chattering and saying "Watcha doin'?" and wolf-whistling (taught to him by his cockatiel parents.) We fed a little millet spray while holding it which he would take, and then run away. Then he would come back and take one more piece, and then run away again. When we tried to approach he would either start shaking or climb to the very top of his cage and try to intimidate us, so we spend some time just sitting in the same room, about 6 and 1/2 feet away from the cage. We both read to him and have talked to him in very soft voices. Yesterday we felt bad because there was nothing for him to do in his cage, so we put in his swing and another perch. He inspected the swing a few times by pushing it with his beak and then jumped right up! Then he tried his other perch and then boy did he get mad! He was running and climbing back and forth and yelling at the top of his lungs. We realized we shouldn't have disrupted his cage, even if it was to give him something to do. I was thinking that he trusted us a lot more than he does. What do you guys suggest we do? Just wait it out a few more days before trying to put our hands in the cage? At my breeder's place, he stepped up on our hands, no problem. Should I try taking him out in a towel eventually, or just open up the door and let him come out? If he does fly all over the place, how will I get him to go back in his cage? 
Thanks in advance for your suggestions, I'm totally open to learning anything I can from you wise owls.

I guess what I am really worried about is jeopardizing the relationship, like TRAUMATIZING him so bad in this early stage that he will never trust me (and my boyfriend!)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think you are off to a good start sitting and talking to him in his cage. Mabey try and hold some millet for him to eat from your hand. I would get him clipped that way it would be safer to take him outside of his cage. Just remember patience, patience, patience


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would use the towel as a last resort, I would just open the door and see if he comes out, if he does fly eventually he will land you you can try from there to get him to step up if he refuses or is freaking out you can always use a perch for the time being to get him to step up on.


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

yup, like Spike said... lots of patience. It takes time for them to trust you. I have had my Tiki about 7 wks, I used a little little perch to get him to step up at first. Now he goes on my hand with no problem. Tiki is a year and had been with his breeder all that time. So had lots of adjustment to make when he came to my house.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the new bird. It sure does take a lot of patience. I have a female that I am still being patient with, I've had her over 2 mo. now. I do find tho that when she is out and should fly someplace, I have no trouble getting her to accept my finger to step up on for help. Otherwise, forget it so far. They seem grateful to be rescued. My male is wonderful, I've had him a month and when I put my hand into the cage for him to step up, he is lifting one foot before my finger gets there.


----------

